# Ticking sound coming from engine. What could it be???



## HuskerSnow (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a 1992 Chevy K1500 with a 350. It's had a ticking sound for a while, but I'd like to fix it before winter hits. The sound is definitely a "tick" and not a "knocking sound". If I put the truck in park and rev the engine, it doesn't make the ticking noise, but if I put it in gear it starts ticking at about 1500rpm while I'm driving down the road. I was assuming it was a collapsed lifted, but I didn't want to tear into the engine on just a hunch. So I thought I'd ask you guys. 

Any ideas on what it could be??
Thanks!
-Fred-


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

probably an exhaust leak at the manifold.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

agurdo17;1343422 said:


> probably an exhaust leak at the manifold.


Ditto. I have 2 bolts that popped of the manifold and there's a little gap there. Makes a ticking sound until the engine warms up. Then it gets a little less.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

Buy a Mechanics Stethoscope. Will allow you to track down sounds .


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*ticking*



HuskerSnow;1343408 said:


> Hey guys, I have a 1992 Chevy K1500 with a 350. It's had a ticking sound for a while, but I'd like to fix it before winter hits. The sound is definitely a "tick" and not a "knocking sound". If I put the truck in park and rev the engine, it doesn't make the ticking noise, but if I put it in gear it starts ticking at about 1500rpm while I'm driving down the road. I was assuming it was a collapsed lifted, but I didn't want to tear into the engine on just a hunch. So I thought I'd ask you guys.
> 
> Any ideas on what it could be??
> Thanks!
> -Fred-


Before you get into manifolds try the Lucas oil stabilizer product it works great you may have to run the engine for a good 15 mins at 1200 rpm. If that does not do it you could have a collapsed lifter or go back to the manifolds. If memory serves me right I think most guys are machining the manifolds and not using any gasket material now. Hope that helps


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

flex plate?


----------



## HuskerSnow (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a Mechanics Stethoscope, but like I said, the engine only makes the ticking when it's in gear. Won't do it if it's idling or even if I rev it in park. I'll try the Lucas oil stabilizer product to see if that works. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I am with 2cor on this one. Didnt want to be tthe one to say it.:


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

2COR517;1343504 said:


> flex plate?


Quite definitively a possibility. Even doing an inspection on my truck didn't show the crack in mine last year. Once we got out the old we could see the crack behind the extra ring/collar.

.....


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

ahhhhhhhh sorry you said engine so i thought engine.

i replaced my fly wheel a month ago. cracked fly wheel. same thing. only when in gear forward and reverse. progresively got worse as it cracked more. chevy issue.

500 bucks to get mine replaced.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

agurdo17;1343704 said:


> ahhhhhhhh sorry you said engine so i thought engine.
> 
> i replaced my fly wheel a month ago. cracked fly wheel. same thing. only when in gear forward and reverse. progresively got worse as it cracked more. chevy issue.
> 
> 500 bucks to get mine replaced.


250 for just the flywheel on my 8.1. Luckily my neighbor put it in for me in 6 hours,  just had to do a little work for him.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

mine was a 2001 6.0 2500hd


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Worn Donut gaskets at the Y-pipe???? Dont know about the TBI's but the vortecs went bad all the time.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd still guess header leak. There isn't much load on the engine in P/N but there is when in gear. The IAC valve increases throttle to compensate for the added load of the stalled T/C. This additional load could be causing the header leak to be audible at a tick.
If your exhaust system is tight, you might try blocking off the tailpipe at idle in park to see if you can produce any noises at the headers.


----------

